# Gästepass gesucht! (Würde mich freuen!)



## Martinkijao (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo! Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir vielleicht einer, einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 senden würde!
Würde mich sehr drüber freuen.
MFG


----------

